# Camping



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well we did our last trip out for the season.
It was a good weekend alittle cold at night but nice
Water line froze the first night but fixed that in couple of mins.
Everything else worked great
Did notice that we lost our cutting board from the ouside stove 
From the weekend before the door can open on the way home O'Well
Now its time to put it away for winter









Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Do you mean that someone stole it ???

Weather here is still hot but think that we will have to give it a rest until January ... with Thanksgiving and Christmas coming up and the unit wants to send me to Japan and Korea for 2 1/2 weeks starting the Sunday right after Thanksgiving I think that I just ran out of time...

By the way -- if anyone has any great ideas on adding a "surge" pump to that little motor so I don't have to listen to it run all the time please PM me your ideas or the url to go to ... my kids must have got up 20 times last night (ok 3) to drain their kidneys and each time the motor kicked in I was having flash backs of jack hammers chasing me..!!!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Don,

Glad your last trip for the year was a good one. sunny Spring will be be here before we know it and it will be time to go again.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad your last trip for the year went well.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ghosty, you have that dream too?
I thought it was just me!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Don...I lost mine too. (Football Tailgating incident!)

PS...Fall is over here. Winter Storm coming to dump 6 inches of snow, and near blizzard conditions.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Winter Storm coming to dump 6 inches of snow, and near blizzard conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes! Keep it up there, will ya'. Canadian hospitality is awesome but - no - really - you can keep it! I'm just not ready for that stuff yet!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Do you mean that someone stole it ???
> 
> Weather here is still hot but think that we will have to give it a rest until January ... with Thanksgiving and Christmas coming up and the unit wants to send me to Japan and Korea for 2 1/2 weeks starting the Sunday right after Thanksgiving I think that I just ran out of time...
> 
> ...


If you PM Ghosty, please post it here also. I want to make that mod too. With the pump right under the bunk, every time someone uses the bathroom in the middle of the night it's like a freight train rumbling through on that bunk.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Here is the installation on my trailer. They can be had in several sizes but I thought I would go for the big one and get a 5 gallon tank. Runs for about 35 - 40 seconds once charged and when the pump comes on it is a lot less noisy.

Set the air pressure in the bladder to about 25 to 30 psi.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Here is the installation on my trailer. They can be had in several sizes but I thought I would go for the big one and get a 5 gallon tank. Runs for about 35 - 40 seconds once charged and when the pump comes on it is a lot less noisy.
> 
> Set the air pressure in the bladder to about 25 to 30 psi.
> 
> ...


Andy,

Does the pump have to run for an inordinate amount of time to recharge the tank? And, how do you drain it for winterization?

Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I did the same and surrounded the area with sm board. Works extremely well. Nice and quite. Great while you are on the road as well.

Winterizing is a breeze. Just allow the surge tank to fill with the antifreeze, turn off the pump and open all faucets until you see pink. I kept mine open until the system had no pressure.

PICs are in the gallery. Hose, tank and pex fittings can be purchased at any hardware store.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would love to do something like that
But my pump is under ther Fridge and not that much room there for a tank.

Don


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Don,
Nice to hear you had a good last trip of the year. Me and DW are going to try to make one maybe two more trips this year.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm thinking that will be a good next mod....our pump is in a little compartment next to the queen walkaround.

I guess I could always mount a tank in the under bed storage and just run the lines into the compartment.......

Steve


----------

